

Elite Dangerous - Mac Version Stretch Goal - pmuk
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1461411552/elite-dangerous/posts

======
Uchikoma
Title misleading?

"If we reach £1.4 million in funding through the Kickstarter project, we will
release a Mac version of the game around 3 months after the initial Windows PC
release."

£989,339 pledged of £1,250,000 goal

~~~
pmuk
I suppose I should have used "Elite Dangerous to get Mac support within 3
months of PC launch if project funded and stretch goal met", but it wasn't
very catchy!

~~~
Uchikoma
"£500.000 Still Needed for Elite Dangerous for Mac"?

------
patchfx
Currently it looks like they aren't going to reach their goal of £1.2 million
(<http://www.kicktraq.com/projects/1461411552/elite-dangerous/>). Maybe they
are trying to get the mac crowd on board in order to push it over the line?

~~~
Associat0r
There is always a last minute surge at the end which this doesn't take into
account
[http://forums.frontier.co.uk/showpost.php?p=29887&postco...](http://forums.frontier.co.uk/showpost.php?p=29887&postcount=31)

------
porsupah
If I have to fire up a Windows 7 VM to play Elite: Dangerous, I will, but
certainly, I'd be even happier with a native version.

The project's funding trend has nosed upwards lately, despite Christmas, so
perhaps word will circulate regarding the possibility of Mac support, as well
as the newer pledge levels, if people feel inclined to nudge their existing
pledges upward.

------
pmuk
If you want to see what the original Elite games were like, check out:

<http://www.eliteforever.co.uk/downloads.html>

Or this Elite-inspired open source version:

<http://www.oolite.org>

~~~
Associat0r
Some other Elite inspired open source games.
<http://www.eliteforever.co.uk/games.html>

------
antihero
Not pledging anything 'till there's a Linux version - I mean, FFS, loads of
people are making Linux versions of stuff now, it can't be _that_ hard unless
they use DirectX or something silly.

